# 28 AC Farm w/ 2-story home in Southwest Missouri



## LadyLiberty (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, we're selling our place to move closer to Springfield :yuck: due to family commitments. It's a 28 acre farm with a large 2-story home, lots of outbuildings, 4 huge bedrooms, and much more. Selling for $129,900

Here is the listing:

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2448-Amity-Rd_Niangua_MO_65713_M86956-08305

Here's more information that's not on the listing: 

High-speed internet, two 40x40 fenced garden plots, large root cellar/storm shelter, no zoning, very low taxes ($179 per year!), improved pastures (six years of managed rotational grazing, daily moves of cows, chickens and turkeys), several chicken/turkey hoop houses in various shapes and conditions, beautiful views, well at house and also one in meadow for livestock.

We have it listed with Doug Andrews of Century Realty in Marshfield, MO office (417) 859-2700 or Cell (417) 353-3522

Thanks for looking!
Carol


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

That's in Big Rockpile's backyard...

GLWS!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tarbe said:


> That's in Big Rockpile's backyard...
> 
> GLWS!


 Ah it's half hour South of me. Looks like should be plenty of Deer and Turkeys there.

big rockpile


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm in love.


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I want that house but on my land. If I had $130,000 laying around and could sell my house, probably for that much, and had something set up there, I'd buy it in a minute


----------



## LadyLiberty (Aug 9, 2008)

Well than, get that house sold, gather up your money, and come on over to the Ozarks!

We thought about buying land and raising our cows in Central Florida (my parents live in northern Brevard County), but it was too much of a learning curve. We just spent 7 years learning how to farm in Missouri, and moving to Florida was going to be too different, as far as growing grass for our cows was concerned.


----------

